# Sultry, smokey blue, black and HOT pink



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw this makeup on a Fornarina model and thought it looked fabulous, in fact, all of the makeup used on Fornarina promo pics/ posters is fab, so definately check out their site if you like the look in this tutorial!

YOU WILL NEED
UDPP (or any eyeshadow base)
UD "Godess" e/s (dark, glitzy blue)
UD "Mayhem" e/s (blue toned shimmery lilac)
UD "Perverision" e/s (matte black)
MAC "Vanilla" pigment (golden, shimmery cream)
UD "Covet" eyelinet (dark green)
Natural Collection white eyeliner (basic white pencil eyeliner)
Fyrinnae "B*tchslap" colourant (hot, UV pink) 
Eyebrow filler
Eyeshadow and eyeliner brushes
Mascara as usual, eyelash curler if desired

METHOD
1) Apply your eyeshadow base, right into the inner corner of your nose near your bridge too - this look is dramatic and we'll get right in there too!






2) Now apply your dark blue in the inner corner and across about 2/3 of your lid and up from your crease, as pictured. You can lightly apply your shimmery lilac over this if you like for a lovely two-toned effect.




(see how it rounds off around the inner corner?)

3) Now apply your highlight over your browbone, don't worry about any blending yet - that can be done in a wee while!





4) Apply your black to the remaining part of your lid and up from the crease, blending into the blue shade and up into the highlight.





5) Now apply your dark green eyeliner along the upper lashline, I went over the top of it with the black to get a petrol green shade, but again - this is 100% optional. Line the lower lashline with blue blended to black.





6) Fill in your eyebrows using eyeshadow for a soft look, or pencil for a bolder finish. If you have never tried filling your 'brows - please do! I was wary at first and now I look incomplete without 'em. Seriously - they can actually MAKE a look work for you. I set mine with clear mascara.





7) Curl and mascara those eyelashes! TIP: If your mascara has a tendency to smudge and fade during the day, use clear mascara first, then coloured.





8) Apply a white eyeliner to the waterline and gently set it with your hot pink eyeshadow. You could also use purple if pink isn't your think but you still want a POP of colour. Black would look quite classy and put a different spin on this look.





Pair with glossy pink lips and you're done!










(P.S) I promise that in the midst of all that smokey blueness, a pink waterline does NOT make your eyes look infected/ sore, but it DOES make the white of your eyes look a heck load brighter.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2008)

You do such great tutorials!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 30, 2008)

This is really pretty!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, I love this look!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Oct 1, 2008)

This is really pretty but isn't bitchslap not eye safe? Be careful girlie!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep, B*tchslap and the other hot tempered colourants aren't eye safe (most UV powders aren't), but I haven't had a problem with them to date.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure used with caution they all work fine.


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 2, 2008)

I freakin LOVE this look! I think I might try something similar at an upcoming fashion show!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## daffie (Oct 4, 2008)

I LOVE this smokey look with a POP of color!! Thank you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

never thought about pink on the water line. hmmm

i like it! awesome tut


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

The pop of colour on the waterline is so unexpected - wonderful look and excellent tut!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 4, 2008)

This look is hot!  I love what you did with the hot pink on the waterline!  Not to mention, you look amazing with your eyebrows filled in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 8, 2008)

I love this look! I wonder how I can wear this to work...I love love love love the pink on the rim.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Oct 8, 2008)

i love how you put the pink on your waterline. i love the pop of color. great look


----------



## jt1088 (Oct 13, 2008)

it's so pretty!


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 14, 2008)

gorgeous look,

given me inspiration to get colourful with my waterline!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

That is an awesome tutorial!  I really wish that UD would come out with a 24/7 pencil in a hot pink colour.  

This is completely awesome ... definitely one I am going to try.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 14, 2008)

pretty!!


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't really like blue colors but this one looks very nice


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Nov 1, 2008)

hot!!!


----------

